
Show HN: A free and open-source budgeting app you can self-host - inoda
https://github.com/inoda/ontrack
======
paxpelus
This seems really cool but as I am not a rails developer it seems that I don't
know how to even install it on a server of mine. It would help if you could
provide installation instructions.

~~~
inoda
That's good feedback - I've added installation instructions to the readme!

------
matt_the_bass
Nice work so far.

It would be great to show a comparing to other tools (such as YNAB).

